# to get pregnant or not



## 17539 (Jan 5, 2006)

Ok, I have read some of the different topics on here already about being pregnant and IBS and I am a little worried. My husband and I already have one kid (2 years old) and when I had her I did not have IBS. Now that do have IBS I worry about getting pregnant. Every month around ovulation time I get "d" and nausea for about a week. So my first thought was, "Hey if I get pregnant no more ovulating and maybe no for feeling like #### for a week" of course then I thought "Well, if hormones make me feel bad then all the hormones in pregnancy will make me feel horrible for 9 months." So I guess my question is, if I do get pregnant am I doomed?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It varies, but you aren't doomed.I think more woman find the IBS gets better during pregnancy than have it get worse.No telling which way you will be before you get pregnant, unfortunately.K.


----------



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

That's exactly how I knew I was pregnant with my son - no ovulation pain one month. oops - we were not trying to get pregnant. I'm not a doctor but I'm pretty sure natural hormones will be different then replacement hormones like bcp's. You'll never know how your ibs will be when your pregnant until is happens. I felt great with my first and miserable with my second, but I would do it all over again. My kids are everything to me.Good luck


----------



## 22914 (Sep 17, 2006)

I did great when I was pregnant but after, everything just kind of went haywire.I've since had a hysterectomy (tumor) then had ovaries removed (BIG tumor) then severe gastrointestinal problems from the top to the bottom (no pun intended). You name it, I had it. The common theme through everything was dehydration. But not ONCE did anyone tell me to drink more plain water. I drank herbal tea and juice until it practically ran out my ears on my own. But I've been on plain water and unprocessed sea salt for a year now, since refusing chemo, and am currently experiencing no symptoms of any kind. Unless I slack off on one or the other which brings on either a headache or indigestion which reminds me to count up the ounces. But two small styrofoam cups of water and a bit of salt cure both, instantly.If anyone tries this, I HIGHLY recommend taking it slow at first. I didn't, but that was because I was severely dehydrated in the end. They sent me home to "get my affairs in order" after the last surgery for the big tumor. That's when I got on the internet and started researching dehydration. And that's the first I EVER heard about salt being # 3 on the list of things you can't live without. Beat only by air and water.I was so angry with all the doctors...I'll never go to a doctor again.It's taken a whole year for me to get really rehydrated. But I've just recently come across a formula for rehydration that I wish I'd had a year ago. It's at rehydrate.org (they are trying to reduce death from dehydration in children, all over the world) The water/salt thing is at watercure2.org, for free.Even though this last surgery bankrupted me (literally) I still suspect it didn't amount to what I've spent on digestive remedies over the past 20 years! That's what made me so angry. It's free and it works and not one doctor or therapist or nurse ever asked me how much water I drank or salt I ate or told me to drink water yet the first thing they always do is stick a needle in my arm and turn on the saline solution. It's insane.Anyway, I would definitely make sure you're hydrated before getting pregnant. I hear it makes everything go quite smoothly. During AND after.


----------



## 17539 (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks everyone! I guess I won't know till it happens. Hopefully it will get better during and maybe by a miricle stay better, who knows but God himself.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I say if you want a baby, go for it. Don't let what-ifs from your IBS stop you.If you just want to not have ovulation pain and hormonal-change induced symptoms, continuous birth control pills (or even better for me, the patch) are great for that.I'm three months pregnant and have had IBS-D for a long time. So far my IBS hasn't been too big of an issue. I miss my Lotronex but I'm dealing with it with the help of Imodium. And watching out for all the prenatal vitamins that have stool softeners and magnesium in them to try to offset the C that everyone seems to assume pregnant women have.I haven't done all that well with the hormonal changes, but I don't think I can blame that on the IBS. I had "morning sickness" the first few days of each pill pack when I first started the pill (over 10 years ago). I'm also prone to menstrual migraines. So guess what, I've had tons of nausea and plenty of headaches with this pregnancy. But only a few bad D attacks.


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

Some woman have seen an improvement with IBS-D during pregnancy. My SIL who has terrible Crohn's said that her Crohn's wasn't a problem at all during pregnancy.I was very upset initially when I found out I was pregnant. I had it in my head I was going to get to the bottom of my IBS and terrible fatigue before I had a baby(I was worried too because they say C gets worse during pregnancy and I was already IBS-C !). I cried when I first saw the test and said to my husband :"what kind of a mom can I be if I am exhausted much of the time and dealing with IBS pain?" My ovulation pain was always terible too, but my pregnancy wasn't bad at all. If anything my pregnancy gave me reason to be bloated







.But my IBS C wasn't too bad during pregnancy and if I had it to do all over again I wouldn't have changed a thing!!!Don't let IBS rule whether you have another child or not. It rules so many other aspects of sufferer's lives that if you want another child...I say go for it!


----------

